
Microsoft finally admits Windows Phone is dead - sequence7
https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/9/16446280/microsoft-finally-admits-windows-phone-is-dead
======
hoodoof
Microsoft really fucked up by making a "Windows phone" instead of the "Xphone"
\- i.e. with DNA, product design, product management, branding and consumer
love integrated with and part of the Xbox ecosystem.

Just saying "Windows phone" makes me feel staid and bored, whilst saying
"Xphone" conjures feelings of excitement, entertainment and potential.

Actually I don't think its too late to do this, given that Xbox is still very
much alive and kicking, and one of the few corners of Microsoft left where
people really feel love for the company and brand.

What Microsoft never got its head around is that phones are entertainment
devices, not little flat desktop computers.

If they were really clever then the Xphone would in fact be a touch controller
surface for the Xbox, and maybe even be shipped with each Xbox.

~~~
rbanffy
Wouldn't an XBox-like phone end up appealing only to the XBox demographic?
This is a very limited crowd when compared to Android (or even Sony's Xperia)
or Apple's iOS ecosystem.

------
rqs
Windows Phone user here.

It's actually sad to see they didn't make it.

If I been honest, I don't think Window 10 Phone (And Windows 10 Mobile OS) is
that bad.

Yes, there are some glitches and bad designs, but all of that can be fixed
through updates.

Maybe I'm too ignorant about their business, but I just don't understand why
they give up on this.

------
sequence7
While I know that there's not a lot of love out there for Microsoft OSes I'm
pretty sad to be left to choose between the one true hardware/software
combination from Apple or the wild west of the Android world.

